# Anyone wanna start a one-on-one magic rp with me? {Open}



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 8, 2020)

Hey! So I used to rp a lot with someone a year or two ago but then their life started getting really messed up and we stopped. After that, I never really tried rp again cuz it's kinda like reading a really really good book, you know? After you read that book that connected on a super deep level with your feels and you really connected with the characters and then the book ends, you just compare other books to that one for a while. I think I'm ready to try rp again now. Just a few rules I've got:
1.) Magic with limits (Once you say you can do something, please don't randomly add on to it)
2.) Please understand that I won't be online all the time and sometimes I might suddenly stop replying. None of that is your fault, my technology situation is just a bit weird.
3.) Relationships can happen in the rp

Alright! I think that's it! Sorry if that's too many rules XD


Edit: Guess I should clarify this. As long as _my_ character can use her magic, anything is cool! It could be sci-fi or anything you want! <3

Update!: My schedule has changed drastically so I'll be online here a _lot_ less often. If you're still interested in RPing with me, you can reach me on Skype! My Skype contact info is on my profile, just copy and paste that into the search bar and mine is the one with flowers! Also, please say you're from FAF so I know. Thank you!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 8, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Hey! So I used to rp a lot with someone a year or two ago but then their life started getting really messed up and we stopped. After that, I never really tried rp again cuz it's kinda like reading a really really good book, you know? After you read that book that connected on a super deep level with your feels and you really connected with the characters and then the book ends, you just compare other books to that one for a while. I think I'm ready to try rp again now. Here are my requirements:
> 1.) Magic with limits (stuck to one thing, can't do anything other than that one thing). Here's an example. We'll go with my most recently created sona. She can secrete toxic gas, venom, and poison from anywhere on her body and control where it goes. She can cure any _poison/venom, _not any disease_. _She's immune to any poison, venom, or toxin and can create new things. She can't do anything outside of poison, venom, or toxins, though. She's confined to that. She can't control healthy liquids or gases like oxygen. She doesn't grow plants or anything like that, she's just immune to the effects of poisonous plants. She may sound op but she's pretty limited.
> 2.) Please please please be literate. It almost hurts when I read books with old fashion language that they might use in the 1800's or 1900's. I had to read some books like that for school and it sucked.
> 3.) Please don't be older than 20 irl and in the rp. I have nothing against people older than 20, it just makes me, a 16-year-old, a tad bit uncomfortable.
> ...


I believe I'm interested in this! Seems pretty cool! Magic is a fun little thing, so I can try my best in this!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 8, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> I believe I'm interested in this! Seems pretty cool! Magic is a fun little thing, so I can try my best in this!


Alright cool! Just message me and we can start tomorrow. Sorry for the really late reply to this and any late replies in the future tho. I'd reply faster on Skype if you want?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 8, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Alright cool! Just message me and we can start tomorrow. Sorry for the really late reply to this and any late replies in the future tho. I'd reply faster on Skype if you want?


Sadly, I don't possess Skype, but I can manage on here! And very well, we shall go about it tomorrow!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 8, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Sadly, I don't possess Skype, but I can manage on here! And very well, we shall go about it tomorrow!


Alright cool!

For anyone else that reads this, I can do more than one rp at once, so if this interests anyone else, I'll rp with 2 other poeple. : - )


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 9, 2020)

(Ignore this, 'tis jump just a bump)


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Dec 9, 2020)

Hey. Im interested i have discord if youd like to discuss more ^.^


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 9, 2020)

Alyx-the-blue said:


> Hey. Im interested i have discord if youd like to discuss more ^.^


Unfortunately, I don't have access to discord. When I say my technology situation is weird, it's because I have limited access to social media. I can use this, Skype, or Google Hangouts. But yea, if you're interested we can definitely talk more about it! ^-^


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Dec 9, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have access to discord. When I say my technology situation is weird, it's because I have limited access to social media. I can use this, Skype, or Google Hangouts. But yea, if you're interested we can definitely talk more about it! ^-^


I can get skype. . . I thinks


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Dec 9, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have access to discord. When I say my technology situation is weird, it's because I have limited access to social media. I can use this, Skype, or Google Hangouts. But yea, if you're interested we can definitely talk more about it! ^-^


My username is alyx the blue. If youd like to add me


----------



## Mambi (Dec 9, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Hey! So I used to rp a lot with someone a year or two ago but then their life started getting really messed up and we stopped. After that, I never really tried rp again cuz it's kinda like reading a really really good book, you know? After you read that book that connected on a super deep level with your feels and you really connected with the characters and then the book ends, you just compare other books to that one for a while. I think I'm ready to try rp again now. Jut a few rules I've got:
> 1.) Magic with limits (Once you say you can do something, please don't randomly add on to it)
> 2.) Please understand that I won't be online all the time and sometimes I might suddenly stop replying. None of that is your fault, my technology situation is just a bit weird.
> 3.) Relationships can happen in the rp
> ...



Always up for some fun RP play, so if you're still interested, feel free to PM me anytime! _<the cat's eyes glow and a shimmering rift appears. He bows playfully and with a smile, dives into the rift, disappearing as it re-seals itself behind him>_


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 9, 2020)

Yea that'd be awesome! I can't today but tomorrow for sure!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 10, 2020)

(Don't mind me, just giving it a lil bumpy bumpy)


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 10, 2020)

I would, but your requests are very specific and they exclude me based on my age; which is a shame, as I have quite the roleplaying pedigree and reputation.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 10, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> I would, but your requests are very specific and they exclude me based on my age; which is a shame, as I have quite the roleplaying pedigree and reputation.


Actually, I've edited my original post and changed basically everything! I'm very sorry for what it used to be, I realize that was a bit too specific for this place (or any place, I suppose). <3


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 10, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Actually, I've edited my original post and changed basically everything! I'm very sorry for what it used to be, I realize that was a bit too specific for this place (or any place, I suppose). <3


Alrighty; it's just because as someone who is 34, I felt like restricting it to younger people was a bit exclusionary. And anyway, people would have just lied. You never know who is on the other side of the keyboard.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 10, 2020)

Yea, I suppose you're right. No more age exclusion! Sorry I did that initially.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 10, 2020)

Well, if you are feeling up to it, my Skype is: fawlkes23

Don't feel you need to jump in just because I said so, take your time and see if others offer up anything first. And if you do appear then I look forward to talking to you.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 10, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Well, if you are feeling up to it, my Skype is: fawlkes23
> 
> Don't feel you need to jump in just because I said so, take your time and see if others offer up anything first. And if you do appear then I look forward to talking to you.


Ok! Thanks! Message sent!


----------



## DreamingSpork (Dec 11, 2020)

Would you happen to have Discord?


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 11, 2020)

DreamingSpork said:


> Would you happen to have Discord?


Nope! Unfortunately, part of my technology restraints is not having access to Discord. I can't even go on normal FA. I have Skype, Google Hangouts, and this. Those are my only options, sadly. Sorry!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 11, 2020)

I've updated the original post a little! It is subject to change and I'll put that in the original post as well. Sorry for any confusion this causes!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 14, 2020)

{Bumpy bumpy}


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 15, 2020)

{Le smol bumpedy bump}


----------



## Jwolfan (Dec 16, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Hey! So I used to rp a lot with someone a year or two ago but then their life started getting really messed up and we stopped. After that, I never really tried rp again cuz it's kinda like reading a really really good book, you know? After you read that book that connected on a super deep level with your feels and you really connected with the characters and then the book ends, you just compare other books to that one for a while. I think I'm ready to try rp again now. Just a few rules I've got:
> 1.) Magic with limits (Once you say you can do something, please don't randomly add on to it)
> 2.) Please understand that I won't be online all the time and sometimes I might suddenly stop replying. None of that is your fault, my technology situation is just a bit weird.
> 3.) Relationships can happen in the rp
> ...


I'm down tbh I'll have to handcraft my move set and any changes will be discussed before hand. I'm also able to rp as a female. More options the marryer


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 16, 2020)

Jwolfan said:


> I'm down tbh I'll have to handcraft my move set and any changes will be discussed before hand. I'm also able to rp as a female. More options the marryer


Sounds good! Message me?


----------



## Jwolfan (Dec 16, 2020)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Sounds good! Message me?


I'm down


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 16, 2020)

{Bumpy bumpy please read the original post because I have recently added to it again UwU}


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 17, 2020)

{De bumpa-dooooo}


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 18, 2020)

{Bumpadee doooooo}


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 21, 2020)

{I hath updated the rules!!!!!!!!!!!! [De-bump]}


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 31, 2020)

{Bumper cars}


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 1, 2021)

Still looking ? I might give it a shot if you will.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 1, 2021)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Still looking ? I might give it a shot if you will.


Yeah! I'm always looking! I'll probably be a bit slow until January 4th but I'm still down if you are!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 1, 2021)

Alright, do you have a specific plot and/or setting and the likes in mind ?
I'm taking an interest in eldritch cosmic horror, but not so the feel of being absolutely helpless and insignificant in the face of those monsters, instead we still have a chance (however slim it might be) to make it out alive.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm down with whatever! I love giving my characters some kind of dark history and emotional trauma to overcome so that'll be a part of it. Wanna take this to DMs?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 1, 2021)

Sure thing, see you there.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 3, 2021)

{Bumpee bumpeeeee! Also, I have a little art of the fursona I'll be using now. : P  }


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 6, 2021)

{Bump : P}


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 11, 2021)

{Bumpeeeeee BUMP}


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 13, 2021)

{Beep?} I'm pretty good at adapting to RP situations!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 13, 2021)

Y'know, my offer still stands, heh.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 13, 2021)

Do you have a less complicated fursona? The one you showed me is just so complicated that I'm not certain if I'd be able to keep up with it, you know? I can keep up with the physical but the magic you described last time was super complicated for my pea brain XD


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 13, 2021)

Aw man.
I just wanna bring in his weapon-summon power as an excuse to (shamelessly) show off my crappy weapon designs, heh.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 13, 2021)

Could you do maybe just one of the magic things you talked about? Or two would work as well, if you want? I may use a new sona I made, just have a description of her so far. Also, maybe take this into DMs? You'll have to message me first since you limit who can do those things. 
{\___/}
( ^ - ^ )
/ U U \


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 13, 2021)

And with that, I am open for more! I really like RP and this thread will probably be open for a long time. I should maybe say that in the title XD


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 13, 2021)

You sure you can keep up with all the RPs ?


----------



## Balskarr (Jan 13, 2021)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> You sure you can keep up with all the RPs ?


People manage somehow. Most people have a lot of time now anyways. Easier to dedicate oneself to the art.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 13, 2021)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> You sure you can keep up with all the RPs ?


I got this! I think your the only person I RP with that is actually online when I am. Some just aren't very active, one lives on the other side of the world, another lost the RP mood... Things happen! UwU


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 13, 2021)

And I'm always half-asleep when doing RPs cuz my only free time is late at night, yay.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 13, 2021)

Eh at least you're active!


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 18, 2021)

Bump! Please check the original post! I've updated it a little bit! <3


----------

